# نبذة عن أشهر معماريين العالم



## بارتنون (8 نوفمبر 2007)

أولفر ألتو( ALVAR ALTO )

 ولد في فنلنداعام 1898م - درس في جامعة هيلسنكي للتكنولوجيا وحصل على شهادة الدبلوما عام 1921مويعتبر من أهم معماري العمارة الحديثة ويعتبر أحد رواد العمارة العالمية International Architecture ولقد عمل ألتو كأستاذ للعمارة فى معهد ما ساشوستسللتكنولوجيا بين عامي 1946 - 1948 ولقد حصل التو على العديد من شهادات الدكتوراهالفخرية من المعهد الأمريكي للعمارة والأكاديمية الأمريكية للفنون والآداب ولقد ألفألتو العديد من من الكتب ومن أهم أعماله قاعة البلدة للفنون - فنلندا - 1949 - 1952، المبنى التجاري - هيلسنكي 1952 - 1955 ، معهد التكنولوجيا – بماساتشوسيتس - 1947 - 1948 ولقد توفي ألتو عام 1976م.


 إدوارد لارابي بيرنز (Edward Larabe) 

ولد في شيكاغو عام 1915 وتتلمذ على يد ( مارسيل بروبير ) فى جامعة هارفارد ولقد حصل على شهادته العلمية عام 1942 ومن اشهر أعماله متحفالفن الحديث بنيويورك ، المعهد الأمريكي للعمارة 1966 ، شركة IBM نيويورك - 1971 - 1975 ، معهد روشستر للتكنولوجيا - نيويورك 1964 - 1970 م.
​

  بيتر ايزمان Eisanman – Peter ​

ولد إيزنمان عام 1932 - نيوجيرسي - حصل على شهادته الجامعية من جامعة كورنل 1955 وحصل على الماجستير من جامعةكولومبييا 1960 وحصل على الدكتوراه من جامعة كامبريدج - إنجلترا عام 1962والدكتوراه التخصصية فى نظريات التصميم من نفس الكلية عام 1963 ولقد حصل علىالرئاسة الفخرية لإتحاد المعماريين بنيويورك .
يعد من اكبر كتاب المجلاتالمعمارية وله كتب كثيرة وخاصة في المنازل يصنف ايزنمان على أنه من اتبـــاع مدرسةالـ Deconstruction ويصنف على كونه من مدرسة (20 th Revivalism ) ومن اشهر اعمالهكاتدرائية ليفربول - إنجلترا – 1960 ، سلسلة أعماله المسماة بالمنزل ( 1،2،3،4) منذعام 1967 - 1978م.

 هيرمان هيرتز بيرجرHertzberger Herman ​
ولد عام 1932 فى أمستردام - هولندا ولقد درس بجامعة يلفت للتكنولوجيا وتخرجمنها عام 1958 ولقد اظهر هيرتز بيرجر مجلة الطراز الألماني بمعاونة كل من الدو فانإبك وجاكوب باكيما وآخرين وذلك فى الفترة من 1959 إلى 1963 وعمل كأستاذ زائر فيالعديد من الجامعات الأمريكية وتعين عام 1970 أستاذاً بجامعة يفلت ومن اشهر أعمالهمركز الموسيقى فى يوتر شيبت 1974 ومجمع بهير المكتبي 1972م.

  جون مايكل هوبنز Hopkins – Michacl John 


ولد عام 1935 م فى دورست - إنجلترا - درس فى رابطة المعماريين فى لندن حصل منها على دبلوماالعمارة واغلب أعماله كانت فى إنجلترا ومنها مبنى شركة I. B. M. فى توتنجهام ومبنىدار المعلومات فى هولندا 0 

 هانز هولين Hallein Hans 

ولد في فينا عام 1934م ودرس في أكاديمية يليد للفنون فى فيينا كما درس فىالولايات المتحدة الأمريكيـــــة فى معهد يلمنيمس للتكنولوجيا فى عامي 1958 - 1959وحصل على الأستاذية فى العمارة من جامعة كاليفورنيا فى عام 1960 وعمل فى مكاتبمعمارية مختلفة فى النمسا وأمريكا والسويد وألمانيا بين 1960 إلى 1946 وفى النهايةأستقر فى فيينا ولقد عين رئيساً BAU عام 1965 واستاذاً لأكاديمية الفنون فىدوسلدورف - المانيا الغربية 1970 ومن اشهر أعمالهShop Retti Candle فيينا 1965 ،معرض ريتشارد فيجن - نيويورك 1970 ، مبنى Olivetti بامستردام 1970 ، والتصميمالداخلي لقاعة برخت أولدزدورف النمسا 1972م .

 حسن فتحي Fathy Hassan 

ولد حسن فتحي فى مصر عام 1899م وتلقى تعليمه فى القاهرة من اشهرمبانية الموجودة هى المجمع الملكي لمبنى الزراعة - مصر 1937 قرية القرنة الجديدة - مصر 1945 - 1948 وإعادة بناء قرية ميت الناصرة - مصر 1954 ، مباني فى الدريعة - المملكة العربية السعودية 1966 ، ومن أهم كتبه عمارة الفقراء 1973 ، المنزل العربيفي الوضع التخطيطي فى الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل 1972 وكان حسن فتحي أستاذاً فيالفنون الجميلة ومديراً لقسم العمارة بجامعة القاهرة .

 نورمان فوستر Foster Norman

ولد فوستر فى مدينة مانشيستر فىإنجلترا 1935 ودرس فى جامعة مانشستر قسم العمارة 1956 - 1961 وفى جامعة بيل حيث اخذالأستاذية 1962 ، كان شريكاً لوندي فوستر وريتشارد روجرز 1963 - 1967 فى لندن ، بعد 1967 كان ضمن مجموعة فوستر وشركاءه فى لندن ايضاً ، أهم مبانية بيت نورمان وونديفوستر - لندن 1979 ، وحجرة العرض فى ريجينت ستريت - لندن 1074 ، مكتب مدير شركة I.B.M. - هاستر 1971 ، حصل فوستر على عديد من الجوائز على أعماله التى نشرت عالمياًسواء كان فى الكتب أو المجلات الدورية .

  فرانك جيري Gehry Frank
​

ولد جيري فى تورنتو - كندا 1929 وتلقى دراسته فى جامعةكاليفورنيا فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 1945 - 1951 وفى جامعة هارفارد للتأهيل 1956- 1957 ، ومن أهم أعماله منزله - سانتامونيكا - كاليفورنيا 1978 - 1979 ، مبانيجيمني G.E.L. هوليود - 1976 ، مركز توزيع منتصف الأطلنطي سكنى أدارى - ميريلاند 1978 ، كان جيري عضواً فى جامعة لوس أنجلوس 12 للمعماريين .


 مايكل جريفز : Gravws Michal


ولد جريفز فى أنديانا بوليس - ولاية أنديانا 1934 ودرس فى جامعة كنكناتى 1958 وجامعة 
هارفارد 1959 ، أسسمجموعة جريفز فى برينكتون - نيوجيرسي 1964 - أهم مبانية بيت هانزلمن 1967 - بيتشنايدر مان 1972 - بيت بينا سيراف 1969 - بيت اليكساندر 1971 ، مباني أخرى مثل متحفالعلوم - نيوجيرسي 1967 ، مركز أبراهام - برنكتون 1977 ، وكان جريفز أستاذاً فىجامعة برنكتون 1962م .

  أراتا إيسوزاكي Isozaki Arata 


ولد إسوزاكي فى مدينة أويتا - اليابان 1931م ، تخرج من جامعة طوكيو 1954وأشتغل مع كنزوتانج حتى عام 1963 حيث استقل بعمله ، أهم مبانية بيت نكاياما - أويتا 1964 ، بيت يانو وأوكي - " طوكيو 1964 - 1979 ، عدة مكتبات فى اويتا 1962 - 1966 ،وبعض المتاحف أهمها متحف مدينة كيتوكيوشو 1972 - 1974 ، درس إيسوزاكي فى عدة جامعاتعبر العالم وكان أستاذاً زائراً فى الجامعات الأمريكية .

فيليب جونسون Gohnson Philip 


ولد فى مدينة كليفلاندبولاية أوهايو 1906 وتلقى دراسته فى جامعة هارفارد ، 1923 - 1930 ، كان مديراً بقسمالعمارة فى متحف الفن الجديد فى نيويورك من 1930 - 1936 ، كان شريكاً لجون برجى فىشركة واحدة منذ 1967 ، أهم مبانية بيت الزجاج 1949 ، بيت هردجسون 1951 ، كنيسةجاردن جروف - كاليفورنيا - 1976 - 1980 ، مجمع لنكولين نيويرك - 1964 متحف كارتر - تكساس - 1961 ، حصل جونسون على العديد من الجوائز لأعماله وكثير من أعماله وكتاباتهنشرت فى مجلات عالمية .

  لويس خام Kahn Louis 

ولد فىجزيرة ساراما - أستونيا ( روسيا الحالية ) 1901م وهاجر إلى الولايات المتحدةالأمريكية 1905 ، ودرس فى جامعة بنسلفانيا وتخرج عام 1924 وبعد عمله كمساعد فى عدةمكاتب معمارية أسس عمله الخاص في فلاديلفيا عام 1937 حتى وفاته فى عام 1974م ، أهممبانيه بيت موتون وايز - بنسلفانيا 1948 - 1949 ، بيت أسترك بنسلفانيا 1959 - 1961مسرح الفنون الأستعراضية ومسرح الفنون الجميلة بولاية إنديانا ، متحف كامبل للفنون - تكساس 1966 - 1972 ، كان خان معماري أستشارى لدى مجمع مدينة فلاديلفيا للتخطيط 1946 - 1952 ، وكان مديراً للتصميم المعماري 1947 - 1952 ، استاذاً فى جامعة بيل 1948 - 1957 م وأستاذاً بجامعة بنسلفانيا 1957 – 1974 م ، وكان عضواً فى جماعة Team Ten.​


----------

